# Motorcycle thread



## MotoPost (Jan 21, 2019)

Many BMW (cars) owners are also motorcyclists.

I am in Orange County. Anyone else shares into the passion for BMW motorcycles?


----------



## Schwarz&Blau (Mar 15, 2018)

Ja, enthusiastisch.


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Apr 13, 2017)

I never pass up a chance to share a pic or two of my '93 R100r:


----------



## ericwudi0830 (Jun 22, 2017)

Ridin'Dirty said:


> I never pass up a chance to share a pic or two of my '93 R100r:


Wow, what a beauty


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Apr 13, 2017)

ericwudi0830 said:


> Wow, what a beauty


Thank you. I'm embarrassed to admit that it has become a bit of a "garage queen" since I got my 4-wheel BMW.


----------



## Bob Sals (4 mo ago)

02 r1150 rt clutch fluid leaking somewhere but is not noticeable that I can see what can this be


----------



## Superbgiggles (1 mo ago)

I never pass up a chance to share a pic or two of my '93 R100r


----------

